# Flounder Left or Right ?



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Out of all the pic. of Flounders I've gigged these are the only 2 I have that have a Left Mouthed and a Right Mouthed fish in them.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats interesting. I wonder what decides that?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All flounder are hatched swimming like a normal fish upright at a certain point they lay down and there eye migrates to one side and they become a bottom dweller. The ones with the mouth on the other side are rare and for some reason there genes made themchoose togo the other side!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *sniper (7/17/2008)*Thats interesting. I wonder what decides that?


god


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard that flounder who's mouths went to the "other side" are gay!!!oke


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe LOL


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

do they have to have left handed golf clubs???


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you need a left handed gig to get em? :letsdrink


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I just went through the pics of the 68 flounder we've gigged this year and they're all left handed fish.

The hunt is on tonight for the rare right hander.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

How do you tell if they're right or left? Looking from the tail or from the head?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Collard (7/19/2008)*How do you tell if they're right or left? Looking from the tail or from the head?


I was thinkin the same thing


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

All the years I've been floundering I never noticed that.....now got to go back and look at pictures.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldn't have noticed... until you put it next to the others. That is just strange!!! :doh:letsdrink


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Summer flounder and Winter flounder! Summer flounder have the eyes on the left side of the bood if you stand them like a normal fish swims. Winter flounder are on the right. At leats thats what these guys say http://njscuba.net/biology/sw_fish_flounders.html


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmm......... thats funnyalright.not funny queer, funny ha ha!


----------

